# Dreading work... but not really.



## TensionHead (Jul 15, 2013)

Recently got a job after being unemployed for 1 1/2 year. Every night except on Fridays and Saturdays I feel a depressed because I have to go to work the next morning. Heck, even at work when my shift is about to end I think that and I never enjoy my time home because of it. But I don't even know why. My job is not stressful or difficult at all, my coworkers are no problem at all and the pay is pretty good.

Maybe it's the lack of freedom, or just not being used to it... I don't know.

Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, I feel a lot like this. I could do a lot worse than the job I currently have - it pays well, my bosses are pretty laid back, and the environment isn't particularly stressful, especially since I don't have to deal with our customers. However, I still find myself quite miserable and spend most of my spare time depressed about the thought of having to go back the next day.

For me I guess it's a combination of factors - dealing with BDD makes it hard to be outside of the house and juggle a career around it, I don't really like being around the same people all day every day (I get irritated easily by a lot of people), and I really despise the monotony of sitting in an office Monday to Friday, 8:30 to 5. 

I think I just crave more variety, and since I'm a night owl I need a job that lets me start later in the day when I'm happier and more awake/productive, and allows me to come home and enjoy the night time instead of having to force myself to go to sleep because I have to be up early for work the next day. I feel like I'm being forced in to being someone I'm not and I hate it - work feels like a straitjacket around me and I've lost interest in pretty much all spare time activities and these days just find myself going to bed as soon as I get home, and aimlessly surfing the net all weekend because I can't be bothered doing anything else.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I feel like this once I've been working for a few days. At about Wednesday, I start thinking, "I wish it would just be the weekend already," even though I don't do much on the weekends and my job doesn't take too much time or effort. 

I'm not productive on my days off and, in fact, the loneliness often hits hardest on Saturdays. I know without my job I'd be stir-crazy. But I still resent working sometimes, probably because on my days off I have more time to devote to distracting myself from the anxiety whereas when I'm at work I have to confront it head-on.


----------



## eman0910 (Aug 1, 2013)

I feel like that about my own job. 'Been at it for 17 years and it keeps getting worse. The job itself isn't bad, pay is competitive, the people mostly o-k, it's the constant changing of shift work for so long and the time I have to spent away from family I'll never get back again; and a couple of people who I have to work most closely with who just suck to work with. I try to tell myself it isn't so bad, but I get stressed to the point of paranoia before going in. Migraines. Insomnia. DREAD is a good word for it. I don't want to wish my life away, but I can't wait to retire--or die in my sleep...


----------

